# Cold smoking project



## old jim (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello,

    I am new here and this is my first post. I am retired USDA meat Inspector and live in Indiana. The last 2 years I covered a plant that made a lot of aged dry sausage and many other charcuterie type products I am looking forward to making the same for my own use, I have a Smokey mountain two drawer smoker.

  I am getting ready to covert 4.4 mini fridge into an aging cabinet and doubling as a cold smoker. I have all my plans and parts covered except what I am going to use for the cold smoking. I have seen the amaze n smoker and smoke daddy. But I don’t want to use pellets I want to use wood chips. I would greatly appreciate any ideas. I will post some pictures as I progress on my projects. I am going off the idea in sausage and jerky making bible. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

As a USDA meat inspector, I bet you have some stories to tell.

I'm not a builder, so I can't help you with your question, but I'm sure someone who can will be along shortly.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2016)

Think about saw dust for smoke generating...   Chips are difficult to control...

Is there a particular reason you don't want to use pellets....   I use them and they are pretty handy...


----------



## gearjammer (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome to this place it is great. However I can't tell you a thing about using chips, all I have ever used is pellets. 

They work well for me. One of the other guys that uses chips will show up here shortly.

Keep on smokin'                     Ed


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 18, 2016)

It would be helpful to know at what temperatures you intend to smoke at and the type of smoke you want to apply. Do you want to apply a heavy smoke for a short duration or a light smoke for a longer period? It would also be nice to see your building plans. With such a small fridge, it would be difficult to keep the temperatures in the cold smoking range with an internal smoke generator of any type.

T


----------



## old jim (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies I have decided to use a regular size refrigerator. Thanks for that advice. I believe that I will only be making the project as a curing chamber only and use my 
Smokey mountain smoker for cold smoking. There is not any reason I'm not using pellets except I thought it might cost more than chips. The cold smoke would be light and used only on uncooked dry cured product. 
Thanks again for all the replies you guys are all great. It's getting up to 60 today in Indiana so I'm cleaning up the used fridge I bought yesterday and as I get started I will post some progress
Thanks Jim


----------

